# Where have all the Ripsaw users gone?



## gemniii (Aug 20, 2010)

There used to be several RipSaw users here, about the time I came aboard. Have they all died out?

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=109451&highlight=ripsaw


----------



## BIG JAKE (Aug 20, 2010)

gemniii said:


> There used to be several RipSaw users here, about the time I came aboard. Have they all died out?
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=109451&highlight=ripsaw



No-still here. Only been out milling one time this year. I need one more truck and trailer load of firewood this weekend then the milling will start as I still need alot of lumber to finish my porch. I'm going to try to mill every weekend unless something else comes up!


----------



## DaltonPaull (Aug 20, 2010)

I still have my ripsaw but I've been doing most of my milling with the Alaskan. I'll probably do some quartersawing with the ripsaw next month.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2010)

Who sales the ripsaws?


----------



## mtngun (Aug 20, 2010)

smokinj said:


> Who sales the ripsaws?


The ripsaw company.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2010)

mtngun said:


> The ripsaw company.



They dont give a whole lot of info about how much are they?


----------



## DaltonPaull (Aug 20, 2010)

Prices are on there. Website says they start at $1589


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2010)

DaltonPaull said:


> Prices are on there. Website says they start at $1589



Thanks they do look like the ticket for 1/4 sawing.


----------



## gemniii (Aug 20, 2010)

smokinj said:


> Who sales the ripsaws?



There's two websites, the ripsaw.com and http://www.rip-saw.net/ripsaw.html

The latter I THINK is the more recent.

more to come
/edit


gemniii said:


> So I called Ripsaw. Per phone con with a nice Southern Lady at Ripsaw Monday Jan 4th 2010 about 0915 -
> she's not sure if or when production will resume but it will only produce the adapter for the Stihl MS361. They do not have a backstock of adapters
> 
> So - back to the search for a truly portable bandsaw solution.



It looks like since then they have got back in production. Their number is 256-728-3070, which is long distance for me.


----------



## DaltonPaull (Aug 20, 2010)

smokinj said:


> Thanks they do look like the ticket for 1/4 sawing.



That's a big part of why I bought it but I'm still trying to work out a good way to hold the cants for quartersawing.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2010)

DaltonPaull said:


> That's a big part of why I bought it but I'm still trying to work out a good way to hold the cants for quartersawing.



Let me know when you figure it out!


----------



## BIG JAKE (Aug 20, 2010)

The beauty of them is you don't need any equipment to move logs to the mill, just slice it up where it lays. They are really fast. Look at some of Woodshop's posts he's done a lot with his. Probably mothballed the thing because he has too much lumber, he-he!


----------



## BIG JAKE (Aug 20, 2010)

DaltonPaull said:


> That's a big part of why I bought it but I'm still trying to work out a good way to hold the cants for quartersawing.



Woodshop also has a thread about a sawhorse he made to hold logs/cants-really neat setup.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2010)

BIG JAKE said:


> Woodshop also has a thread about a sawhorse he made to hold logs/cants-really neat setup.



Holding cants or 1/4 sawn?


----------



## BIG JAKE (Aug 21, 2010)

smokinj said:


> Holding cants or 1/4 sawn?



You might want to PM him about the 1/4 sawn-From looking at his posts he'd just mill the log into cants, then slice it up. When you get to the pith and the growth rings are perpendicular to the cut those boards are 1/4 sawn lumber. I'd guess he'd just separate the 1/4 sawn boards and mill on-then the next log you do the same thing-easier that way. If you set out to just 1/4 saw a log your gonna have to do a lot of log manipulation and deal with the associated waste lumber also. In my neck of the woods we don't have those kinds of hardwoods growing it's all conifer and urban trees, so I haven't had to work out a method. He did have a nice set of adjustable saw horses he made taylored to the Ripsaw. If you look at 'em you could probably come up with an idea for some adustable dogs that would be workable for the purpose. But the reason I mentioned him is because in the Ripsaw realm I'd consider him the go-to guy he milled some beautiful stuff-alot. No screwing around with moving logs either which was the attraction for me. http://www.scottbanbury.com/qsawmethod2.pdf


----------



## BIG JAKE (Aug 21, 2010)

*Woodshop's saw horses*

Here's the thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=37392


----------



## offgridchris (Mar 9, 2011)

*after ripsaw information*

i hope to be a ripsaw user. i just need to find out if the ripsaw will take my stihl ms880? the lewis winch i have just got had to be slightly modified ( a little filing). also has anybody used the carriage?

ive been chainsaw milling the timber for our oak frame. now im after a bandsaw for all the cladding and boards. possibly shingles????


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Mar 9, 2011)

I just realized their outfit is only about an hour or so West of me....

may be a road trip in the future.

I think they should donate a rig for evaluation...To me of course...


----------



## BIG JAKE (Mar 9, 2011)

offgridchris said:


> i hope to be a ripsaw user. i just need to find out if the ripsaw will take my stihl ms880? the lewis winch i have just got had to be slightly modified ( a little filing). also has anybody used the carriage?
> 
> ive been chainsaw milling the timber for our oak frame. now im after a bandsaw for all the cladding and boards. possibly shingles????



No-the 066/660 is the biggest powerhead you can use on the ripsaw, but that would be overkill. The smallest powerhead I've used on it was the 039 and it drives it fine. I've since gotten rid of the 039 and plan on using the 046 to drive it this year. I recently picked up a Makita DCS 6401 which would be perfect for the ripsaw, but my ripsaw is configured for Stihl powerheads.


----------



## peterrum (Mar 9, 2011)

*Where's Woodshop*

Does anyone know what happened to Woodshop, he hasnt been on in a long time, really enjoy his threads.


----------



## offgridchris (Mar 9, 2011)

i know the ripsaw website states the 660 is the largest saw. it just that all i have is either a ms250 or an ms880. the 4 stroke bandsaw they sell is also 9hp which is hte same as the 880. hoping i dont have to buy another saw.


----------



## BIG JAKE (Mar 9, 2011)

offgridchris said:


> i know the ripsaw website states the 660 is the largest saw. it just that all i have is either a ms250 or an ms880. the 4 stroke bandsaw they sell is also 9hp which is hte same as the 880. hoping i dont have to buy another saw.



We're going back and forth between threads here. The ms250 is two small. You could sell that and get a used 361. You might be able to modify to fit the 880 as long as the oil holes match up. The right power heads for this unit IMO are 361, 044, or 046/equivalents.


----------



## olyman (Mar 9, 2011)

Hillbilly3995 said:


> I just realized their outfit is only about an hour or so West of me....
> 
> may be a road trip in the future.
> 
> I think they should donate a rig for evaluation...To me of course...


 
:frown::frown::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## aardquark (Mar 9, 2011)

*I'd use it if I had it...*



gemniii said:


> There used to be several RipSaw users here, about the time I came aboard. Have they all died out?


 
I've been waiting for mine to come back from repair. Been waiting over a year (since Jan 2010). Sigh.


----------



## betterbuilt (Mar 9, 2011)

aardquark said:


> I've been waiting for mine to come back from repair. Been waiting over a year (since Jan 2010). Sigh.


 
I'd wonder if your gonna get it back. :too_sad:


----------



## aardquark (Mar 9, 2011)

betterbuilt said:


> I'd wonder if your gonna get it back.


 
Yeah, I've been wondering that myself. But I'm in New York, and the saw's in Alabama, and since it's really out of my control, I'm not going to get myself worked up about it.


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Mar 9, 2011)

aardquark said:


> Yeah, I've been wondering that myself. But I'm in New York, and the saw's in Alabama, and since it's really out of my control, I'm not going to get myself worked up about it.


 
I reckon I'd call them and ask them how long its going to take to re stack the molecules. I mean it might make sense if you sent it to some shop on the butt of Africa and they were making the parts out of elephant bones, but for crying out loud, they ARE the manufacturer. How long could it possibly take? even with a wait for your turn.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 10, 2011)

aardquark said:


> I've been waiting for mine to come back from repair. *Been waiting over a year (since Jan 2010). *Sigh.





This post right here should be reason enough for anyone wondering about buying one of these.....not to! Says a LOT about a company.....


Scott (run away fast) B


----------



## betterbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> This post right here should be reason enough for anyone wondering about buying one of these.....not to! Says a LOT about a company.....
> 
> 
> Scott (run away fast) B


 
There may be more to the story than just whats posted on here. His ripsaw may have been dropped from a ten story building. It might have been finished for the last year waiting for some one to pay for the repairs. I think we don't have the whole story.


----------



## aardquark (Mar 10, 2011)

*No, you have the whole story...*



betterbuilt said:


> There may be more to the story than just whats posted on here. His ripsaw may have been dropped from a ten story building. It might have been finished for the last year waiting for some one to pay for the repairs. I think we don't have the whole story.


 
Nothing tricky here. My saw was mistracking and had cut through the cover plate, so it needed a new cover and some tuning up and proper alignment. I spoke to a fellow at the factory, who agreed that it should take about two weeks. Like I said, that was over a year ago. I call them up every couple of months... It's still there. I guess I should call again soon, but then I would just get annoyed, right?


----------



## Timberframed (Mar 10, 2011)

♪♫♪♫♫♪♫♪♪♫♫♪♪♫♪♫♫♪♪♪♫♫♫♫♪♪♫♫♪♪♫♫♫♪♪♪♫♪♪♫
Long ♪♫ time ♫♫♪ passing ♫♪such a long long time ago


----------



## betterbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

Timberframed said:


> ♪♫♪♫♫♪♫♪♪♫♫♪♪♫♪♫♫♪♪♪♫♫♫♫♪♪♫♫♪♪♫♫♫♪♪♪♫♪♪♫
> Long ♪♫ time ♫♫♪ passing ♫♪such a long long time ago


 
I'd be pretty mad, but I guess that's me.


----------



## Timberframed (Mar 10, 2011)

Wasn't referring to arddquarck's problem just the tune from the 60's that's all. Can't pleasem' all so you got to please yourself. Didn't mean to tick anyone off as tick season is about to happen.


----------



## betterbuilt (Mar 10, 2011)

Timberframed said:


> Wasn't referring to arddquarck's problem just the tune from the 60's that's all. Can't pleasem' all so you got to please yourself


 
:hmm3grin2orange:true.


----------

